# my Orca .



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had my Orca sitting here in my office for 3 weeks now driving me insane. Well I finally finished her up tonight and can't wait to get out and ride. I did spin out front today and the bike is really smooth. Very reptilian. 

Dura Ace Group, 57cm with Reynolds DV46T with conti sprinter tires. 

I weighed it on a rubbish scale and it said 15.1 . I will try a better scale tommorrow but I imagine it's pretty close sorry about the pics. I took them tonight when completed the bike. 


























I will have to make adjustments tomorrow. and also try my other wheelset. (ES).


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice bike...what wheels are those?


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

DV46T Reynolds. I removed the stickers because I thought it looks more stealth. and clean.


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, they do look really good...especially with that frame. Have you taken the bike for a longer ride yet? Let us know what you think.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I did 10 miles this morning and compared to my Cervelo this bike feels bigger. And it is. Cervelo 56 cm Orbea 57 cm. This bike is way stiffer in the top tube area and just as stiff in the BB. 

I would say from what I can tell so far this bike is smoother, lighter and stiffer overall than my Cervelo. 

I love the way it looks ( although I think it might look better with black saddle and black bar tape) . as for climbing I did 3 miles today between 4-6% gradient and it felt good. It felt really good out of the saddle. really stiff. in the saddle felt fine but I still have to make adjustments on the fit. bigger bike and all. The noise of this frame vs my others is totally different. more tingy instead of a thud when I hit a crack. Like the difference between tapping on pine vs poplar. 

I would say thatin person the bike looks 100% better than in pics. just very nice bike without looking too Gucci or too race. just a classy looking rig. 

in the world of cars I would say this is an Aston Martin. 

I will write up a longer ride report once the wind calms below 75 mph.


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool...thanks and looking forward to the longer ride report.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Very nice...*



tete de la tour said:


> ........
> 
> I love the way it looks ( although I think it might look better with black saddle and black bar tape) .I would say thatin person the bike looks 100% better than in pics. just very nice bike without looking too Gucci or too race. just a classy looking rig....... in the world of cars I would say this is an Aston Martin.


I think it looks awesome the way it is (white seat and bar tape). Everything else you said is spot on! Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> "as for climbing I did 3 miles today between 4-6% gradient and it felt good.


Art Smith Trail Head?
Welcome to club orca :thumbsup: 
Sweet looking Rig Victor, nice job on the build too. Cut those cables down once you get things sorted out.

Roberto


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

rhauft said:
 

> Art Smith Trail Head?
> Welcome to club orca :thumbsup:
> Sweet looking Rig Victor, nice job on the build too. Cut those cables down once you get things sorted out.
> 
> Roberto


Yeah, for sure on the cables. Currently still dialing everything in. Thanks for input on the bike, always helps. Art smith a couple times yesterday as well. Man this frame is wild. certainly feel confident about the decision. A least now when you guys drop me I can look good falling back  . If looking good and falling back is possible  . 

thanks tho.:thumbsup: 
Vic


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)




----------

